# overclocking help



## gdixon (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought about overclocking my pc, but dont know if i need to. I get a 5.2 on the vista performance thing. here are my specs:
Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
OS Service Pack	-
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	GIBBS-COMP
User Name	Gibbs

Motherboard	
CPU Type	2x , 2433 MHz
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	5120 MB
BIOS Type	Unknown
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	GeForce 8800 GT
Video Adapter	GeForce 8800 GT
Monitor	SyncMaster 2433BW/2433GW,SyncMaster Magic CX2433BW/CX2433GW(Digital) [NoDB] (H9NQ803274)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage	
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller	NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive	ST310003 33AS SCSI Disk Device (931 GB)
Optical Drive	ASUS DRW-22B1S ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	Unknown

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	249999 MB (185206 MB free)
D: (NTFS)	249999 MB (231505 MB free)
E: (NTFS)	249999 MB (245617 MB free)
Total Size	732.4 GB (646.8 GB free)

Input	
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard	HID Keyboard Device
Mouse	USB HID-compliant mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (68.220.75.238)
Network Adapter	NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

Peripherals	
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
USB Device	USB Human Interface Device
any help would be great i can only score like4400 on pcmark05


----------

